# Residential Work North of Worcester, MA.



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a line to someone looking for a sub to do 20 to 25 residential. PM me with a number and we can talk.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I would be available on a part time basis. I have customers down the Cape but on last Sundays storm there was rain there so I was here in the Worc area where I live sometimes on weekends and such. Let me know if you need a part timer when the rain snow line is not in my favor on the Cape. I have a 2500 GMC Crew Cab with a 7.5 Curtis.

Bruce


----------



## kshliapa (Dec 28, 2008)

i dont have enough posts to pm just joined the site.If you still are looking for someone possibly you can call me 508-944-6473 I am in worcester mass.


----------



## BayStateLawn (Dec 18, 2008)

what towns?


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Holden, MA.


----------



## BayStateLawn (Dec 18, 2008)

are you still looking for someone?


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Its not me looking. Its a local Company that does about 250 Residental. Check your visitor messages. i gave you a number to call me at.


----------



## tauan2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

guys i need work soooo if anything in MA let me know please!


----------



## NeTree (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not far from there. More work is always welcome, especially in the "off" season for us in the tree biz. Most of the residential work won't get rolling until springtime.

New England Tree Service 978-355-4590


----------

